# Mites? Baby Crickets? Or springtails?



## InfestedGoat (Nov 29, 2007)

In my water dish are these tiny little specs of bugs, they jump around a little, and they on top of the water, not in it. There are quite a bit of them, and i just changed out the water last night. Any suggestions? Should i move my scorpions out? (oh i have 2 p. imps, to let ya know what the conditions are.)


----------



## InfestedGoat (Nov 29, 2007)

I just checked one of my scorps for mites (i couldn't get the other one, way to far underground to get out) and hes clean for the bad mites. I have a really low quality pic of the little guys in the dish, if you want to see, but it probably wont help.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 29, 2007)

if they're jumping around they're crickets


----------



## InfestedGoat (Nov 29, 2007)

when i say jumping, i mean moving really fast about 1 milimeter


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 29, 2007)

Not bad mites.
Reasonable to presume them to be:

1. Crix
2. Springtails

I will wait to get that picture and see tomorrow.


----------



## villarex (Nov 30, 2007)

i've seen something that sounds the same in my emps water dish, got a picture if thats any help not sure how clear it is though:?


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 30, 2007)

Those don't look to be baby crix, considering springtails are that color and largish.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 30, 2007)

"tiny", "specs", "jumping around on waters surface" ... sounds strongly like Springtails to me.  A good cohabitant if that's what they are.  Won't hurt anything.


----------



## K3jser (Nov 30, 2007)

its not baby crikets, they are bigger, and black.. depending on the speices, what you have there is springtails.. its very simple.. If they jump its springtails.. if they dont you might wanna take a closer look then it might be mites.. but what you got there is springtails..  good food for small frogs and stuff


----------



## villarex (Dec 1, 2007)

well i have been watching them and they do jump abit, but just one question how did they get there?


----------



## K3jser (Dec 1, 2007)

They come from the soil you use, i get them too, i geuss they have eggs in the soil when you mist and warm it up they hacht.. they cant damage your scorpion but they will clean the soil abit..


----------



## villarex (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah springtails will clean up your tank and do no harm, leave em be and be glad you have them to keep the mites away.


----------

